# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  علويه الحشريه 3

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
قبل تقريبا سنتين كتبت بوست علويه الحشريه في احد المنتديات وبعد مده من الزمن وجدته منشور في عدد من المنتديات وانا ما مشترك فيها ههههههه وكان هذا البوست سببا في انو اشترك في هذه المنتديات وعندما سجلت في منبر مريخاب اون لاين نقلت البوست ((رغم انو حقي )) لهذه المنتديات وده الرابط 
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5384

ورغم انو مافي زول هببو لي ههههههه في منبر مريخاب اون لاين لكن طوالي نزلت الجزء الثاني من علويه الحشريه واسميت البوست علويه الحشريه 2 وياهو ده الرابط 



http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5718

ورغم انو برضو مافي زول هببو لي في المنبر هاكم ده الجزء الثالث من علويه الحشريه او علويه الحشريه3 
يلا اخليكم مع البوست وارجو مشاركتكم ماتقرو و........ 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*وقفت علويه علي صوت صديقتها نوال وهي تصيح 
نوال 
علويه هووووووي ياعلويه 
علويه 
مالك يانوال تكوركي كدي في شنو ؟
اتتها نوال تلهث وقالت لها بانفاس متقطعه من المشوار الاخدتو والطاقه التي بذلتها في الكوراك 
نوال 
ياعلويه   مجاهد ود ريا مالقوه 
علويه 
مالقوه كيف يعني .....؟؟؟؟؟
نوال 
قالو مرق امبارح الصباح ولي هسي ماجاء 
علويه 
بكونو خطفوه انتظريني جاياك 
دخلت علويه منزلها ونادت للتايه جارتها 
((التايه اضانه تقيله ))
علويه 
التايه 
هووووووووووووووي ياالتايه 
اتاها صوت التايه 
ايوه ياعلويه 
علويه 
مجاهد خطفوهو وقالو ليك ريا دايره تموت 
التايه 
بري يايمه ما عندي هبوت *
علويه طنطنت 
يهبط ضغطك يايمه 
ثم واصلت بصوت عالي 
مجاهد ود ريا خطفوهو وريا تبكي ودايره تموت 
التايه 
خلوها التفوت والله الحج سمح الله يكتب لي حجه 
علويه تصيح 
وووووووووووووووووووب علي تحجي بلاقرعه  انا ذاتي مجنونه 
التايه 
سمح هسي بجيب ليك الليمونه 
فاصل ونجي 
نكشه 
* الهبوت هو الرماد 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*نزلت علويه من التربيزه التاكلاها في حيطه التايه لزوم الشمارات وكده 
وحولت التربيزه علي جارتها الاخري رقيه ورقيه جاره علويه اشتهرت في الحله انها متصابيه ورغم سنين عمرها التي قاربت الستين الا انها لي تأريخ اللحظه دي تلبس الحلق والاسكيرتي والبلوزه وتمشي الكوافير 
علويه 
يارقيه 
رقيه 
هاي علولو 
((بلهجه شاميه وكده ما متصابيه ياجماعه ويومها كلو في mbc4 ))
علويه 
مجاهد ودريا خطفوهو 
رقيه 
اوووووووه معقوله 
علويه 
ضرس العقل الينتح يحميك النوم انتي قايلاني كذابه 
ودورت شمطه مع رقيه 
ونزلت من حيطه رقيه واتجهت لحيطه جارتها منال (( ومنال دي شابه لسه واتزوجت قريب عشان كده علويه مابتدوره لانو علويه زي ماعارفين بايركس ))

علويه 
يامنال 
منال 
هلا ياعلويه كيفك 
علويه 
الحمد لله مجاهد ود ريا خطفوهو 
منال 
سجمي سجمي ياعلويه خبر السواد 
لقيت هجمه مناهل وتجاوبها في الحديث مع علويه استحسان علويه فواصلت 
علويه 
قالو ليك ريا فارشه عديل والناس الخاطفنو قالو دايرين خمسميه الف دورار ((دولار))
منال 
مسكينه ريا اها وسوت شنو ؟ 
علويه 
هوووووووي ده شعرا ماعندها ليهو رقبه تجيب من وين المبشتنه المبهدله الجداد حايم في بيتها زي بصات الولايه وراسه ملان قمل متل الركشات جاي من كل الاتجاهات ومن شفتها ياهو توبها الواحد ده دي خمسه جنيه ماعندها 
منال 
ممكن نلم ليها قروش ياعلويه الجنا غالي 
علويه 
يتلمن فيها الكلاب هو مجاهد ذاتو طعمو شنو اب سويقات والله والله  انا كان امو اقول ليهم فرد مليم مابديكم 
منال 
كر عليها قلبها انقطع 
علويه 
الله يقطع طاريها قلت ليك يامنال 
منال 
ايوه ياعلويه 
علويه 
لو ماعندك شئ البسي ارحكي لي ريا نوال مشت عليها من قبيل 
منال 
جدا  بس انزل الحله من النار ونطلع 
علويه 
طيب منتظراك 
فاصل وجايين 



*

----------


## الشمشار

*المكان منزل ريا 
الاعمي شايل المكسر علي قول علويه الحله كلها منكسره في بيت ناس ريا 
وريا تكورك وووووب علي يامجاهد 
كر علي ياجناي 
((علويه تطنطن ))
والله لكن دي عوجه 
عملتي راغب علامه 
ثم تواسيها بصوت عالي 
علويه 
وووب علي يامجاهد يانواره الفريق 
وووب علي يالبتفك الضيق 
كر علي 
نوال 
الليله كر علي ياريا 
الله يجمع 
خطفوهو اولا ال ........... ((نوال ذاته بقت بتجيب خارجيه جابت لينا الرقيب وحذف دي ))
سكتت ريا وقالت لنوال خطفوهو؟؟؟؟؟ ووقعت غمرانه نواصل 






*

----------


## الشمشار

* نواصل 
لبس الامين جار  ريا جلبابه وهو يتحوقل 
الامين 
لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله والله ياالعازه انا من شفت توم وجيري ديل داخلات بيت ريا عرفت انهن حيتسببن في مصيبه
((علويه ونوال ))
 اديني مركوبي داك النمش نوديها المستشفي 
خرج الامين وهو يرتجف فزوجته العازه عندما اتته وهي تصرخ ظن ان مكروها قد اصاب احد ابنائه وتثبت قليلا عندما اخبرته ان ريا سقطت مغشيا عليها 
دلف الامين ومعه زوجته العازه لمنزل ريا 
الامين 
زحن يانسوان المره دي ما تكتمن نفسها 
نفسك يايابا بي انبوبه الاوكسجين اليركبوها ليك صباح ومساء ياراجل يامزهلل ماتكورك كوره الشحاد في نص راسك 
((من لون الخط بتكونو عرفتو البتكلم منو ياها علويه ))
الامين 
علويه طيري من قدام وشي ده ماوقتك 
علويه 
ماوقتي وقيتين صبغه حجر يغرغروها ليك بي نخريك ياشايب ياعايب يا ........... 
((بتكونو ظنيتو انو الرقيب الحذف الكلام ده والله ده انا الحذفتو بجيب لينا مشاكل ))
الامين 
علويه اتحشمي ياوليه انا  ما داير امد يدي عليك 
علويه 
يتمدن  سيطان العنج في ضهرك والله ياهو الفضل تمد يدك علي انت العازه بتفطرك دقه وبتغديك دقه 
جاي الليله تعمل لي فيها اسد يسد نفسك من الاكل ياتنبل ياعاطل يابا .............
 ((دي الرقيب حذفه ))

[warning]ماتمشو بعيد انا جاي 
[/warning]



*

----------


## الشمشار

*لامين 
علويه احترمي نفسك انتي مالك مكشوفه حال كده ؟؟؟
((جر واطي وخاف من علويه خصوصا انو حس انو موقفو حيبقي ماحلو في وجود جمهره نسوان الحله ))

علويه 
كشف الصالح العام ان شاء الله في اول اللسته والله ياالعازه الامين ده لو راجلي كنت بدلتو بالعده 
العازه 
هووووووي ياعلويه ارعي بي قيدك كلو الا ابو عيالي 
علويه 
ها يا الغبيانه هسي ده ابو عيال متل مسواك الاراك والله من شده ما ضعيف ومنصل وشو من قفاهو ما بتعرف 
العازه 
سجمي سجمي والله الليله ما اخليكي 
والشكله دورت 

نوال 
علويه هووووي خلاص فكيها سجمي ياالامين انت مالك بتتفرج مرتك دي بتموت 
والنسوان سكلبن 
وجاء البوليس وكالعاده علويه متردده سجون وحراسات وبقت حافظه مواد القانون ماده ماده 
واليكم الحوار الدار بين المتحري وعلويه 

المتحري
علويه انتي قصتك شنو معانا ؟؟؟ نحن فاتحين القسم ده قصادك ولاشنو ؟؟؟
علويه 
والله ياجنابو الفاتح انا ماغلطانه ودايراك تفتح لي الامين ده الماده 114 لانو اتهمني بالكذب وقال انا السبب في انو ريا وقعت كاضمه وافتح لي العازه139 ضربتني في يدي ويدي وارمه 
المتحري 
ماشاء الله وكمان بقيتي شاطره في القانون وبتعرفي المواد وتطلع منو ريا دي زوجتو ؟
علويه 
زوجه منو والله ضفرها البتقطعو ترمي في الواطه بي رقبه المخوزق ده 
المتحري 
علويه ما تسيئ للمتهم 
علويه
 براك قلت متهم 
الامين 
ياجنابو والله علويه دي محتاله و.........
علويه 
ياجنابو دي موش الماده 159 اشانه السمعه 
افتحها ليهو 
المتحري
 انا حا اوريكم حل كويس افتح باب الحراسه ده وادخلكم يدخل فيكم قطر 
نواصل 


*

----------


## الشمشار

*علويه 
زحي مني يامره يزح فيك الجدري 
متوهطه كده لامن خانقانا طيري من جنبي 
ياشاويش 
ياشاويش 



الشاويش 
ايوه في شنو ؟؟؟
علويه 
دايرين نرقد مرتاحين شيل المره المتل الكومر دي وديها حراسه تانيه 
الشاويش 
ورائيك شنو اجيب ليك شيشه ومعسل وسرير ترقدي في 
انتي مجنونه ياوليه اقفلي خشمك ده ولا هسي ......... 
علويه عملت نائمه لانو لو شفتو شكل الشاويش كان عذرتوها 
بعد مده من الزمن جاء الشاويش وكورك 
الشاويش 
علويه بت العطا 
علويه 
هوووي 
الشاويش 
تعالي دايرنك 
علويه تطنطن بي تحت تحت 
ورده * يايابا تمسكك من سريرك ماتقوم 
حااااااضر 
المتحري 
علويه الجيران جوني هنا وقالو يحلو المشكله بينك وبين الامين ودي اها رائيك شنو ؟
علويه 
يحل عصبهم انا اشتكيتو ومابخلي وبكشف راسي وبدعي علي القبيح السنيح اللديح ود ............
((ده الرقيب طبعا الحذف الكلام ))
المتحري 
يعني كلامك ده انتي مابيه الصلح 
علويه 
ايوه ياجنابو مابياهو ابيان الفلس لي سيد الدكان 
المتحري 
علويه شوفي انا مافاضي ليكم انا بقفل المحضر ده كان وافقتي كان ما وافقتي ولو عندك مشاكل مع الامين ده غير بلاغك الكيدي ده حلحليها بعيد عننا 
يلا مع السلامه 
علويه 
سمح 
وخرجت علويه وهي تطنطن 
سمح يالفاتح الله يفتح راسك بي سيخه حرامي خواف يالفاتح امانه انا ما اوريك وبجيبه ليك من فوق ضقلها يكركب 

نواصل 
نكشه 
الورده*هي الحمي 
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*
آتمنــــــــــــــــــــــى لك 
 مزيدآ من آلآآبــــــــــــدآآآع

*

----------


## jafaros

*واصل  نحن في الانتظار 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*وصلت علويه الحله لتجد الحله هايجه والناس ملمومه جنب بيت ناس ريا ولم تحتاج علويه لكثير عناء لتخمن انو الجمهره دي سببها مجاهد ودريا وصلت علويه لمنزل ريا لتجد مجاهد امامها وجه لوجه وبقت تزغرد ((سبحان الله بتزغرد فرحا بعوده الولد الذي وصفته با انو اب سويقات وقالت مجاهد طعمو شنو ؟ لكن دايرين النصيحه علويه رايحه ليها فرحه ساي ))
علويه 
حمد لله علي السلامه يامجاهد كنت وين ؟ وصحي خطفوك ؟ وودوك وين ؟ ومالك ضعفت كده ؟؟ وادوك اكل ولابيتوتك القوا ؟؟ كر علي ياود امي 
مجاهد 
انا كويس ياخالتي علويه 
هنا علويه هاجت 
علويه 
تخلي من الضرس يامسلهب يامطبطب ياحيوان انا خالتك خلال السخله هسي امك دي ما بتلدني في اخر اولاده امك المتل كومر الجيش دي والله انا غلطانه السألتك شاحده ربي يلمو فيك تاني وتاني يخطفوك 
مجاهد 
معليش ياعلولو 
علويه هنا سكتت لي سببين السبب الاول انو الشمار كاتله ودايره تعرف الحاصل  والسبب التاني انو كتل حيله باسم علولو 
علويه 
طيب اها الحصل شنو ؟ 
مجاهد 
والله هم كانو سايقين عربيه ووقفو جنبي سألوني من دكان اليماني وصفتو ليهم قالو لي اركب معانا وصلنا وبنجيبك راجع لامن ركبت ادوني كيكه اكلتها بس غمرت 
قاطعته علويه 
انت يا سنيه الدنيه في داعي تأكل الكيكه خدروك وغدروك 
ريا 
النبي فيك ياعلويه خليهو يتم 
علويه 
سمح 
مجاهد 
بس ساقوني بيت كده اظنهم كانو قايلين نحن غنيانين لامن عرفو انو نحن ماعندنا قروش  قطعو العشم جابوني راجع 
علويه 
ههههههههه قايلين القبه تحته فكي والله والله خطافين الزمن ده عوره ساي هسي هم كان عندهم بخطفوك انت فنيلتك المن فتحت انا شايفاك لابسه ماغيرتها دي والله ديل عوره 
هنا هاجت ريا فيها
ريا  
هوووي ياعلويه انعدلي 
علويه
 وكان ما انعدلت دايره تسوي لي شنو ؟ 
ريا 
بوريك هسي 
واتناولت عكاز وهوت به علي راس علويه والنسوان سكلبن 
هكذا هي علويه كل يوم مشكله انتظرو علويه الحشريه 4 قريبا ان شاء الله 
الجزء ده انتهي 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					


آتمنــــــــــــــــــــــى لك 
 مزيدآ من آلآآبــــــــــــدآآآع




يسلمووووووو هشام وان شاء الله القصه عجبتك 
وتسلم ع الورد 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

واصل  نحن في الانتظار 



حبيبنا القصه تميناها يسلمووووووووو علي الرد 
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*واصل يا سلك:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هشام احمدموسى
					

واصل يا سلك:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



هههههههههه نواصل وين الجزء ده كمل انتظر الجزء4 قريب ان شاء الله مع بدايه السنه الجديده 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هسي دا يلقوا ليه هبابة قدره وين يهببوه بيها


خايتو جنس شمشرة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياحبيب وماتطول العقاب
                        	*

----------


## khalid arees

*قصة شديدة بس انا داير اعرف الرقيب دا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
قمة في الروعة وابداع مزيد من التقدم ومنتظرين الشمارات
*

----------

